# Need help with 2 gentle golden and 1 11lb schitzo cat!



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi there,
I have 2 wonderful goldens Winnie,3, and Charlie 2. I have just taken in my daughters cat as she is moving to London from NY The cat is only 1 year old and has a grade 4 heart murmur We all decided that its best not to put him in the plane for 7 hours and we will take him.

The dogs love him and just want to play. The cat is doesn't feel the same way he goes to scratch them when they come close. Now we have him an my daughters room with all the comforts for a king. Beds, scratching boards, food water etc. He even has a window to look out of. We really would like to have him be part of the family and be out of the room.

Any ideas on how to acclimate them to each other is appreciated... Thanks


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

The best thing to do is to have to dogs leave the cat alone and not mess with him. Let the cat come out and interact with them on his own terms. Make sure he also has plenty of high places to get away to (cat trees, shelves, etc). 

Take your time and don't rush things. We brought a 8 week old puppy home back in December 2014, and two out of the three cats we have, still swat and hiss at her.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I agree, he will come along when he is comfortable. I think you are doing the right thing by giving him his own space.

We got one kitten who took only a few days to join in the fun, but our other cat who was 13 when we got her, took a year before she started leaving her safe area. Good luck!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Put a baby gate at the door to the bedroom he is in. That will allow him to see and smell the dogs without forcing him to interact with them. It could take a long time, but eventually he should become comfortable around them.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Over the years I've had dogs with kittens and cats with puppies, they all worked it out in time on their own. It will come, don't worry.


----------

